# Yacht builder jailed for manslaughter 7 yrs after racing yacht 'Excalibur' tragedy



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> A boat builder has been sentenced to up to three years' jail for the deaths of four people in a yacht accident off the New South Wales coast seven years ago.
> 
> The four crew members from Melbourne died when the Excalibur racing yacht capsized after its keel broke in rough seas north of Newcastle in 2002.
> 
> ...


http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/07/10/2622708.htm?section=australia


----------

